# going straight on edge



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

hi, i was wondering if when your going straight your suppose to be on an edge or flat base? thanks


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

flat base is tough when people are new to snowboarding. if you're having trouble with that, then try to pressure the edge without actually riding "on" the edge.


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

with my front foot right?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

more or less, yeah with the front foot.


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

i was wondering because i just broke my collarbone going flat base and catching an edge, will try next year i guess,thanks


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

When I was learning I found flat basing to be incredibly dangerous. Try leaning a tiny bit forward and a tiny bit over your heel edge without actually digging it in. It worked for me and I can now flat base at full speed without a care in the world.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

ETM said:


> When I was learning I found flat basing to be incredibly dangerous. Try leaning a tiny bit forward and a tiny bit over your heel edge without actually digging it in. It worked for me and I can now flat base at full speed without a care in the world.


amen to this - i still find flast basing to be sketchy if your balance isnt on point, one wrong movement of the board and you're done as the OP unfortunatly had to find out


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I lightly engage an edge when I'm bombing runs


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

will definitly pratice keeping an edge next year, thanks guys


----------

